# Buffalo Wild Wings



## Theogenes (Dec 5, 2008)

I had lunch for the first time at our new Buffalo Wild Wings restaurant. It was DELICIOUS!!!


Anybody like them?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 5, 2008)

We have one opening soon. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## cbryant (Dec 5, 2008)

At the BWW in my location $0.40 wings Tuesdays and $0.60 boneless wings Thursday. My hunch is that it is the same with all of them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2008)

Buffalo Wild Wings rocks!!! Wifey loves that place. Quite happy to hear there is one in Minot.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 5, 2008)

Every chance I get. One is finally opening in my town in a few days.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 5, 2008)

How is it that every one and his brother can claim "you can't get real barbecue" here or there, but they can pretend that you can get real chicken wings at a franchise that can't even name them right?


----------



## Confessor (Dec 5, 2008)

The last time I went there it was 30 cent wings. Or maybe I just can't remember.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 5, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> How is it that every one and his brother can claim "you can't get real barbecue" here or there, but they can pretend that you can get real chicken wings at a franchise that can't even name them right?



Wings and barbecue in the same post. Sacrilege. Hogs everywhere are squealing!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 5, 2008)

Hate them, but then, I don't like chicken wings. 

When I do have to go there, I get a burger. The burgers are always pretty good, but that's not my beef with them. (no pun intended)

They're ridiculously expensive. It's something like $6 for a burger that doesn't even come close to warranting that kind of money, nor does it fill me up. That's just for the burger though. Want fries? Like $2 extra. 

In total, over $9 with drink and tip to get something that won't come close to filling me up. I can spend $9 and get a king's portion of food at places with *better burgers* than them. 

If you like wings though, they're probably the place to go.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 5, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Hate them, but then, I don't like chicken wings.
> 
> When I do have to go there, I get a burger. The burgers are always pretty good, but that's not my beef with them. (no pun intended)
> 
> ...



You don't like chicken wings because you've never had _real _chicken wings.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate the type of meat around there and I don't like bones in my food.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 5, 2008)

I get traditional wings with the hot sauce, and a Sam Cherry Wheat


----------

